# Sage descale method



## highlander317 (Dec 1, 2020)

Just wanted to know does everyone use the pre programmed descale on their sage machine ( mine is a barissta pro) or do they make some adjustments like time between adding descaling agent into the system and then flushing. 
I seem to be getting a clogged steam wand despite cleaning and flushing after every use, was thinking maybe the descaling is not removing enough and leaving some deposits behind. I have always descale when requested. 
Cheers in advance
LB


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Sage Barista Express, I always backflush first and then use half the descaling mixture, leaving the steam wand sitting in a mug of hot water while I find a way to waste twenty minutes, before finishing the job. If I'm not a hundered percent certain everything is clear after that, I do it again.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

highlander317 said:


> Just wanted to know does everyone use the pre programmed descale on their sage machine ( mine is a barissta pro) or do they make some adjustments like time between adding descaling agent into the system and then flushing.
> I seem to be getting a clogged steam wand despite cleaning and flushing after every use, was thinking maybe the descaling is not removing enough and leaving some deposits behind. I have always descale when requested.
> Cheers in advance
> LB


Per @longhardgrind - fill a mug with hot water, stick the steam wand in it and leave for a while. It does help


----------

